# Vital Essentials Dog Food RECALL>..



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Vital Essentials Dog Food Recall of 2015


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am glad companies like this and S&C do a voluntary recall and try to keep everything on the up and up instead of trying to hide the issues like some companies!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know it says voluntary recall, but I bet they were threatened to do it or else... It's probably a bad way to think, but I really don't understand what the problem is with making a healthy dogfood. Why there's so many recalls? Hmmmm. I hold my breath everytime I get an email for a recall, then exhale with relief but start worrying about all those that are feeding this food.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Think about Vegetables and how many are recalled for humans. Mistakes happen but I like to see companies go beyond what others do


----------

